# myblolog popup is driving me crazy



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Is anybody else being driven crazy by this pop-up that comes up when you try to click the latest post button. Aaargghh!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't get a Pop-up.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I sure am!!

Every time I go to the Latest Active threads button, I get this pop-up that routes me here:

http://www.mybloglog.com/links/?url=http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?do=getdaily

I'm using Vista, but I got it with Mozilla too.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I do not see the pop-ups, but that may be because of my browser settings.

I will remove the myblog script. It may cause more problems than being useful.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

rleitch said:


> Is anybody else being driven crazy by this pop-up that comes up when you try to click the latest post button. Aaargghh!


Should've been fixed now.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry fellas, but it's still there! Two little blue bars that pop-up and keep me from clicking the "latest button." One says something about clicktracking and the other about the second most popular outgoing link. 

R


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Was very annoying yesterday but hasn't happened yet today


----------



## C9OFF (Oct 31, 2006)

just happened to me (again).. vista if that is relevant.


----------



## Jim Clark (Jun 22, 2007)

It happened to me after I installed IE8. I made it go away by disabling the accelrator "Blog with WIndows Live". 
right click in the IE window then/All Accelerators/Manage Accelerators/Accelerators/right click on "Blog with WIndows Live" and disable. THis worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

spoke to soon , still occurring happens with firefox and chrome on xp



Who ever installed this should be shot , just another form of spam.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

its back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

al9672 said:


> spoke to soon , still occurring happens with firefox and chrome on xp
> 
> Who ever installed this should be shot , just another form of spam.


That installer was I, so shoot away.
Certainly I did not understand the evil behind it. I had more protection in my browser.

There was another script also which has been now removed.

If you still see any weird action, delete your browser's cookies.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

great thanks.


----------

